
My wonderful world of macOS - nikivi
https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/my-mac-os#readme
======
aquova
I always enjoy seeing a list of programs that people recommend, and there are
quite a few on here that I use myself as well as some that I will need to
check out. In addition, there are a few noteworthy Mac apps that I would also
recommend:

\- Quicksilver - Similar to Alfred and Spotlight, Quicksilver is a free
application that allows you to perform application functions with keybindings.
I also use it to easily use search engines and create custom keybindings. It's
beginning to show its age, but it's a great free alternative and still has an
active plug-in scene.

\- OpenEmu - Easily the best video game emulator suite I've ever seen. A clean
interface, very easy to view and manage your games and installed emulator
cores. I find competing products like Retroarch to be a nightmare in terms of
UI, OpenEmu simply feels clean and easy to use.

\- MacVim - A GUI Vim editor. Combines the versatility of Vim in a modern Mac
application.

\- Quiver - A note-taking app, similar to Evernote. However, Quiver also
supports note taking in both Markdown and LaTeX, which I find very useful.
There is also a phone app, and can sync notes via Dropbox between them.

\- Aseprite - Drawing software focused on creating pixel art.

\- PICO-8 - Create retro-inspired games in Lua.

There's also a number of more well-known applications that I would recommend,
but are probably famous enough that I don't need to go into detail, such as
Firefox, F.lux, and GIMP.

------
dewey
Neat list, I like the Context app as switching with tab is always a bit
awkward to me.

I usually try not to use too many third party apps just so setting up a new
machine is fast and I don't have to maintain too many things. Especially if
switching between work and personal machine. If it's something like snippets I
try not to use them too much, or set them up in my IDE so I won't struggle if
I have to work on another machine or environment. This is—of course—just a
personal preference.

There are some that I use on both machines and a lot so I wrote them up a
while ago for someone who got their first Mac, maybe there's something
interesting in there too for someone:

[https://blog.notmyhostna.me/essential-apps-on-
macos/](https://blog.notmyhostna.me/essential-apps-on-macos/)

------
celias
DTerm is a nice utility
[https://github.com/muhqu/dterm](https://github.com/muhqu/dterm)

------
devxpy
*cries in Gnome

